# رسالة دكتوراه سوائل الحفر



## محمد الاكرم (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام
* fluides de forage:etude des performances et considerations environnementales*
http://ethesis.inp-toulouse.fr/archive/00000673/01/khodja.pdf
وفقكم الله


----------

